# 12/15 Fort Pickens (late report)



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Parents finally got down to see our new house so got to take them surf fishing for the first time. My 4 year old son showed us all how to do it. We got pretty much skunked until he informed me he was done playing with his trucks in the sand and ready to catch a fish. I gave him the lightest combo with a gold wire hook and a piece of fish bites (shrimp) for close fishing in hopes of him actually finding a whiting up close. First cast, three rotations of the reel and "I think I got something Daddy!" Noticed him struggling a little so I picked up the rod to see what was going on. That is when the drag started screaming and something headed towards the pass. He said - you reel it in so I started running down the beach trying to catch up line.

About 20 or so minutes later we landed his first black drum and our only fish of the day. 

It was released and he is still talking about that HUGE fish he caught!

Pics coming soon.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## msujmccorm (Nov 6, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

I love it. That\'s something he will always remember!


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah - he is still talking about it. Love that it happened the way it did.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

Gold hook and a piece of fish bites? I believe the boy has "The Touch"
prepare to get out fished for alot of years dad.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

jcallaham said:


> Gold hook and a piece of fish bites? I believe the boy has "The Touch"
> prepare to get out fished for alot of years dad.


Tell me about it! but you know - I am ok with that. :thumbsup:


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

That is awesome!!!! It is amazing how these things happen to kids but I wouldn't trade anything for it. Happy for you and your 'lil boy


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks jross. He is still talking about that fish.


----------

